# Some Wild Florida Spiders :)



## John Koerner (Jun 20, 2011)

*Slender Nursery Spider* (_Pisaurina undulata_) - ?







*Woodland Jumper* (_Thiodina sylvana_) - F







*Magnolia Jumper* (_Lyssomanes viridis_) - F







*Rosemary Crab Spider* (_Misumenops bellulus_) - F
Color variant, found only on wild rosemary in Ocala National Forest​



Enjoy!

Jack




.


----------



## Leora22 (Jun 20, 2011)

wow these are some amazing shots i love the woodland jumper pic really nice


----------



## beetleman (Jun 20, 2011)

florida............now that's what i'm talkin about:clap: awesome pics as always.


----------



## cnapple (Jun 21, 2011)

Gorgeous photos! Love the magnolia jumper!


----------



## John Koerner (Jun 21, 2011)

Glad you like the images, and thank you for the comments 

Jack




.


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice shots.
That first one is very interesting


----------



## John Koerner (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks & I agree!

Jack


.


----------



## pavel (Jun 23, 2011)

Those are awesome!


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Jun 23, 2011)

WOW! These photos are amazing!!


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice pics. You need to come down here to rhe ocala national forest. There are TONS more out here. Then again you can go to the prarie and look too but its not as fun as here especially at night.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 23, 2011)

Kris,

That's where he collected/photographed those spiders.


----------



## ZephAmp (Jun 24, 2011)

I enjoy jumpers just as much as any other guy, but personally, I think that nursery spider is one of the coolest spiders I've ever seen.


----------



## John Koerner (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, glad everyone likes the photos, so I will post a few more 







*Striped Lynx* (_Oxyopes salticus_) - F







*Black-And-Red Jumper* (_Phidippus clarus_) - M







*Woodland Jumper* (_Thiodina sylvana_) - M (s.a.)​

Enjoy!

Jack

PS: Oh, and to Kris, Joe is partially right: the Magnolia Jumper and the Rosemary Crab were both found in the Ocala National Forest ... though I have Magnolia Greens here too. However every other spider photo was taken of specimens found on my property 


.

---------- Post added at 08:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 AM ----------




ZephAmp said:


> I enjoy jumpers just as much as any other guy, but personally, I think that nursery spider is one of the coolest spiders I've ever seen.


I agree!

And I've got an Ogre-Faced Spider that I caught, that is similarly-neat, that I will try to take some good photos of later today 


.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 25, 2011)

John Koerner said:


> And I've got an Ogre-Faced Spider that I caught, that is similarly-neat, that I will try to take some good photos of later today


Did you catch this on your property?  I need to find some of these guys!


----------



## John Koerner (Jun 28, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Did you catch this on your property?  I need to find some of these guys!



Yes I did Joe ... here are a couple shots of it 









*Ogre-Faced Spider* (_Deinopis spinosa_)






Enjoy!

Jack



.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Musicwolf (Jun 28, 2011)

Absolutely wild! Thanks for sharing these photos!


----------



## Toogledoo (Jun 28, 2011)

These are all great shots! Those are some pretty unique and cool spiders!


----------



## tarcan (Jun 28, 2011)

beautiful pictures, first one is my favourite... been thinking of a trip to Florida for bug photography, sounds very promising!


----------



## John Koerner (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words & glad you enjoyed the photos 

Caught a bunch more today & will post photos later tonight or tomorrow!

Jack

PS: Hey Joe! Caught another Ogrefaced Spider today ... any time you want to come out and look, the 50 acres I live on will yield 10-1 in volume *in an hour* to what Ocala National Forest yielded in a day. It sounds like I am exaggerating, but after you come over I will bet you will agree 


.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds great, we'll plan a trip up there soon!


----------



## John Koerner (Jun 28, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Sounds great, we'll plan a trip up there soon!



Anytime, Joe, don't hesitate to call and come on up. Found 5 species so far not recorded in GB's books ... and I am sure you and I can turn up more. We will have a blast!

Here is a photo of a juvenile Woodland Jumper that I took today, which I am very pleased with. More to follow 







*Woodland Jumper* (_Thiodina sylvana_) - Juv.​

More will follow tomorrow 

Enjoy!

Jack


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful photography. 

I talked to Becca and she is up for it, we just need to figure out when a good time will be.  Maybe the weekend after the 4th?


----------



## tre4s13 (Jun 29, 2011)

whoa....that Striped Lynx sure does have some suave hair!


----------



## John Koerner (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Joe, and you guys are welcome anytime, so just let me know.

Oh, BTW, caught 3 more Ogre-Faced Spiders today ... and several other species. Here are a couple more photos of some other cool spiders Tina and I caught also ...








*Bark Lynx* (_Hamataliwa grisea_)







*Peppered Jumper* (_Pelegrina galathea_)​

Enjoy!

Jack




.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jun 30, 2011)

John Koerner said:


> Thanks Joe, and you guys are welcome anytime, so just let me know.
> 
> Oh, BTW, caught 3 more Ogre-Faced Spiders today ... and several other species. Here are a couple more photos of some other cool spiders Tina and I caught also ...
> 
> ...


I do enjoy ogre faced spiders, they are quite fascinating. I was thinking of trying to get a captive breeding program of them going.


----------



## John Koerner (Jun 30, 2011)

Malhavoc's said:


> I do enjoy ogre faced spiders, they are quite fascinating. I was thinking of trying to get a captive breeding program of them going.


Do you get them up where you are too?



.


----------



## John Koerner (Jul 2, 2011)

Here are 7 more 







*Bark Lynx* (_Hamataliwa grisea_) - F







*Brown Lynx* (_Oxyopes scalaris_) - F







*Striped Lynx* (_Oxyopes salticus_) - F







*Green Crab Spider* (_Synema viridans_) - F







*Rosemary Crab Spider* (_Misumenops bellulus_) - F
Unusual Color Variant







*Swift Crab Spider* (_Mecaphesa celer_) - M







*White-Banded Crab Spider* (_Misumenoides formosipes_) - F
These spiders change color at will!​

Enjoy!

Jack




.


----------



## Skordog (Jul 10, 2011)

Absolutely incredible photos John!  Love the detail and colors.

You mentioned in quite a few of your posts that you 'caught' these.  Do you mean simply in a picture or do you catch them first and then set them up back at your house with appropriate backgrounds, etc. for a better picture?

I'm not a photographer but would love to get some tips on how best to get decent pictures of outdoor spiders.

---------- Post added at 10:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------




Skordog said:


> You mentioned in quite a few of your posts that you 'caught' these.  Do you mean simply in a picture or do you catch them first and then set them up back at your house with appropriate backgrounds, etc. for a better picture?
> 
> I'm not a photographer but would love to get some tips on how best to get decent pictures of outdoor spiders.


I've been reading your blog and your article on macro lenses.  I think I've found the answers to the questions I was asking.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 10, 2011)

John Koerner said:


> Do you get them up where you are too?
> 
> 
> 
> .


unfortunatly no I dont know of any located up here in the north; however there are a few dealers like Todd who ship them out of lforida, and having an american girlfriend has its perks.


----------



## John Koerner (Jul 11, 2011)

Skordog said:


> Absolutely incredible photos John!  Love the detail and colors.
> 
> You mentioned in quite a few of your posts that you 'caught' these.  Do you mean simply in a picture or do you catch them first and then set them up back at your house with appropriate backgrounds, etc. for a better picture?
> 
> ...




Sorry I missed this 

Yes, oftentimes I catch them in the wild and "pose them" later. It is hard to find the perfect spider, in the perfect position, in the perfect lighting all at once ... so it is easier to take staged shots later when you have the chance to do so under more controlled conditions. However, I also take "wild" shots too that occasionally work out well.

Jack

PS: Thanks for taking the time to read my blog and I hoped the info was helpful ... working on another post for tomorrow 

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------




Malhavoc's said:


> unfortunatly no I dont know of any located up here in the north; however there are a few dealers like Todd who ship them out of lforida, and having an american girlfriend has its perks.


Oh, okay, I get it now 

Jack


.


----------



## Elfpunk19 (Jul 11, 2011)

*pictures*

the pictures you took of all the spiders were very beautiful, I enjoyed looking at them very much and only wish that the wild spiders where I live were as colorful and divers as the ones you caught pictures of.


----------



## John Koerner (Jul 11, 2011)

Elfpunk19 said:


> the pictures you took of all the spiders were very beautiful, I enjoyed looking at them very much and only wish that the wild spiders where I live were as colorful and divers as the ones you caught pictures of.



Thank you very much!

Florida is a great state for spiders ... in fact, there are only 2 states in the US with more spider diversity than Florida, Texas and California, and that is due to their overall greater land mass.

Since you are in Texas, you should have plenty to choose from, so maybe you could hook up with an expert in your area who will show you how to find them. South Texas in particular should have a bunch!

Jack


.


----------



## John Koerner (Jul 15, 2011)

Just caught a beautiful Red Widow today 

Jack



.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow, these pictures are brilliant.


----------



## Skordog (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks like someone painted those patterns on there with a brush.

Incredible!


----------



## John Koerner (Jul 15, 2011)

It is an absolutely beautiful species, found only in Palmetto fronds in the Ocala National Forest 

Jack


.


----------



## Elfpunk19 (Jul 15, 2011)

That is beautiful I especially love the spots and different colors.


----------



## Richard F Davis (Jul 15, 2011)

Mrs. L Bishopi is a good looking lady, and a Floridian treasure.
Thank you for sharing your art.


----------



## John Koerner (Jul 16, 2011)

Elfpunk19 said:


> That is beautiful I especially love the spots and different colors.


Yes, the spots almost look like heavily-painted lips blowing kisses ... the Kiss of Death 

.

---------- Post added at 07:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 AM ----------




Richard F Davis said:


> Mrs. L Bishopi is a good looking lady, and a Floridian treasure.
> Thank you for sharing your art.



Well said, Richard, and thank you for commenting 

You must really like this spider, as this is your first post since you joined back in 2006!

Jack


.


----------



## John Koerner (Jul 16, 2011)

Here is a more "natural" shot I took of her today 







*Red Widow* (_Latrodectus bishopi_)
Canon EOS 7D | EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro Lens
1/20 | f/10 | ISO 320
Natural Light | Tripod | Remote Switch​

Taken in natural light, under cloud cover, using a 2-image stack done by hand.

Jack



.


----------



## John Koerner (Jul 19, 2011)

The Egg Sac Hatched!







Red Widow Egg Sac Hatching







Newborn Red Widow Spiderling​

I will try for better pics tomorrow 

Enjoy!

Jack



.


----------



## John Koerner (Jul 25, 2011)

More Cool Spiders 






FLOWER CRAB SPIDER
Aberrant White Phase
(_Misumessus oblongus_)
Canon EOS 7D *|* Canon MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1x-5x MacroPhoto
Single Image (Crop) *|* 1/13 *|* f/11 *|* ISO 200
Natural Light *|* Tripod *|* Macro Rail Focus *|* Remote Switch








LONG-JAWED ORBWEAVER
(_Tetragnatha pallescens_)
Canon EOS 7D *|* EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro Lens
Single Image *|* 1/40 *|* f/11 *|* ISO 800
Natural Light *|* Tripod *|* Manual Focus *|* Remote Switch








BARK CRAB SPIDER
(_Xysticus sp._)
Canon EOS 7D *|* EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro Lens *|* Kenko Extension Tube
Two-Image Stack (Crop) *|* 1/13 *|* f/10 *|* ISO 640
Natural Light *|* Tripod *|* Manual Focus *|* Remote Switch








PINK & BURGUNDY CRAB SPIDER
(_Synema parvula_)
Canon EOS 7D *|* EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro Lens
Two-Image Stack (Crop) *|* 1/25 *|* f/10 *|* ISO 400
Natural Light *|* Tripod *|* Manual Focus *|* Remote Switch








ARABESQUE ORBWEAVER
(_Neoscona arabesca_)
Canon EOS 7D *|* EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro Lens
Two-Image Stack (Very slight crop) *|* 1/13 *|* f/10 *|* ISO 640
Natural Light *|* Tripod *|* Manual Focus *|* Remote Switch​

Enjoy!

Jack



.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Axalon (Jul 26, 2011)

Your pictures are really stunning. I love the different positions you always catch the spiders in.


----------



## John Koerner (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you. A lot of shots don't come out well, but I just try to select from the ones that seem interesting 


.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 28, 2011)

John Koerner said:


> Newborn Red Widow Spiderling​


Jack,

May I tag this picture in my FS ad?

Thanks.

--Joe


----------



## John Koerner (Aug 19, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Jack,
> 
> May I tag this picture in my FS ad?
> 
> ...



Sure ...


.


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 22, 2011)

Amazing pictues as usual.
I love the long-jawed orbweaver.


----------



## John Koerner (Aug 23, 2011)

Glad you liked them ... here are a few more 







CARDINAL JUMPING SPIDER
(_Phidippus cardinalis_)
Canon EOS 7D *|* Canon MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1x-5x MacroPhoto
Single Image *|* 1/250 *|* f/13 *|* ISO 100
MT-24 EX TwinLight Flash *|* Tripod








CARDINAL JUMPING SPIDER
(_Phidippus cardinalis_)
Canon EOS 7D *|* Canon EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro Lens
Single Image *|* 1/4 *|* f/9 *|* ISO 320
Natural Light *|* Tripod *|* Manual Focus *|* Remote Switch








OCALA JUMPING SPIDER
(_Tutelina ocala_)
Canon EOS 7D *|* Canon MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1x-5x MacroPhoto
Single Image *|* 1/250 *|* f/13 *|* ISO 100
MT-24 EX TwinLight Flash *|* Tripod








BARK JUMPING SPIDER
(_Platycryptus undatus_)
Canon EOS 7D *|* Canon EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro Lens
Single Image *|* 1/60 *|* f/10 *|* ISO 640
Natural Light *|* Tripod *|* Manual Focus *|* Remote Switch








PALE HENTZ JUMPING SPIDER
(_Hentzia mitrata_)
Canon EOS 7D *|* Canon MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1x-5x MacroPhoto
Single Image *|* 1/250 *|* f/13 *|* ISO 100
MT-24 EX TwinLight Flash *|* Tripod








RICHMAN'S JUMPING SPIDER
(_Phidippus richmani_)
Canon EOS 7D *|* Canon MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1x-5x MacroPhoto
Single Image *|* 1/250 *|* f/14 *|* ISO 100
MT-24 EX TwinLight Flash *|* Tripod








BLACK & RED JUMPING SPIDER
(_Phidippus clarus_)
Canon EOS 7D *|* Canon EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro Lens
Single Image *|* 1/6 *|* f/10 *|* ISO 640
Natural Light *|* Tripod *|* Manual Focus *|* Remote Switch​

Enjoy!

Jack

.


----------



## audax (Aug 23, 2011)

There are so many phidippus species. I wish some of those were around me...I saw a tutelina last month but I let it escape and I kinda regret that now.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 24, 2011)

So many beautiful spiders and beautiful pictures.  I need to get to your place and go hunting with you!


----------



## coco (Aug 24, 2011)

WOW! These pics are beyond amazing! I especially loved the Crab spider ones since im a sucker for those hehe


----------



## John Koerner (Aug 24, 2011)

audax said:


> There are so many phidippus species. I wish some of those were around me...I saw a tutelina last month but I let it escape and I kinda regret that now.


There are nearly 100 species of jumping spider alone in the State of Florida ... glad to be here 




_________________________
_________________________






xhexdx said:


> So many beautiful spiders and beautiful pictures.  I need to get to your place and go hunting with you!


Email me your number again, and come on over then 




_________________________
_________________________






coco said:


> WOW! These pics are beyond amazing! I especially loved the Crab spider ones since im a sucker for those hehe


Thank you very much. I will put together a Crab Spider series then in the next day or so 

Jack


.


----------



## John Koerner (Sep 1, 2011)

*For the Crab Spider Fans ...*

For the Crab Spider Fans ... 8 new photos 








WHITE-BANDED CRAB SPIDER (M)
(_Misumenoides formosipes_)
Canon EOS 7D *|* Canon EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro Lens *|* Kenko Extension Tubes
6-Image Stack *|* 1/6 *|* f/9 *|* ISO 200
Natural Light *|* Tripod *|* Manual Focus *|* Remote Switch








FLOWER CRAB SPIDER (F)
Aberrant White Phase
(_Misumessus oblongus_)
Canon EOS 7D *|* Canon EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro Lens
Single Image (Slight Crop) *|* 1/80 *|* f/10 *|* ISO 640
Natural Light *|* Tripod *|* Manual Focus *|* Remote Switch








FLOWER CRAB SPIDER (Juv)
(_Mecaphesa celer_)
Canon EOS 7D *|* Canon EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro Lens
2-Image Stack (Slight Crop) *|* 1/10 *|* f/10 *|* ISO 200
Natural Light *|* Tripod *|* Manual Focus *|* Remote Switch








GROUND CRAB SPIDER (F)
(_Xysticus sp._)
Canon EOS 7D *|* Canon MP-E 65mm 1x-5x MacroPhoto
3-Image Stack (Cropped) *|* 1/4 *|* f/10 *|* ISO 320
Natural Light *|* Tripod *|* RRS Macro Rail *|* Remote Switch








FLOWER CRAB SPIDER (F)
(_Mecaphesa celer_)
Canon EOS 7D *|* Canon EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro Lens
Single Image *|* 1/10 *|* f/10 *|* ISO 320
Natural Light *|* Tripod *|* Manual Focus *|* Remote Switch








FLOWER CRAB SPIDER (F)
(_Misumenops celer_)
Canon EOS 7D *|* Canon EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro Lens
Single Image (Slight Crop) *|* 1/50 *|* f/9 *|* ISO 400
Natural Light *|* Tripod *|* Manual Focus *|* Remote Switch








WHITE-BANDED CRAB SPIDER (F)
(_Misumenoides formosipes_)
Canon EOS 7D *|* EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro Lens *|* Kenko Extension Tubes
10-Image Stack *|* 1/13 *|* f/10 *|* ISO 320
Natural Light *|* Tripod *|* Manual Focus *|* Remote Switch








TWIG CRAB SPIDER (M)
(_Tmarus sp._)
Canon EOS 7D *|* EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro Lens *|* Kenko Extension Tubes
8-Image Stack (Slight Crop) *|* 1/10 *|* f/10 *|* ISO 640
Natural Light *|* Tripod *|* Manual Focus *|* Remote Switch​


Enjoy!

Jack



.


----------



## Shrike (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, those are some really nice pictures.  Beautiful.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 2, 2011)

Gorgeous spiders, Jack.  Every time I see these pictures I tell myself I NEED to get to your place to go hunting!


----------

